
Ning - Create Your Own Social Network for Anything - immad
http://www.ning.com/
======
immad
I know they are receiving a lot of press already, but I just think that a
website that allows users to make a social website that allows users to
contribute amusing. Wonder if someone can take it to the next level: make a
webiste that allows users to make websites that allow users to make more
specific niche websites that have user contributions for content, haha.

~~~
nostrademons
That's what PHP/MySQL are for. ;-)

~~~
immad
hehe, i was thinking the same thing when I wrote that :-)

